# Place near chapman



## airwaterfire (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey there all you incoming grad students...
me and my roommates are definitely moving out of our place on August 1st. Its a 3 bedroom 1 and 1/2 bathroom 2 floor condo with a 2 car garage and decent street parking for about 1900 a month... if you guys are still looking, I know our landlord would appreciate finding people to replace us so yea, let me know.


----------



## airwaterfire (Jun 22, 2009)

oh yea he might be willing to do 1700


----------



## MikeSter4 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am interested what is the address of the house?

Sent you a pm the other day...


----------

